# grrrrrrr people that know feck all!



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

it bugs me SOOO much when people try to tell you that just because thier car has a bigger engine it MUST automatically be quicker! and have more power....

"what's you engine in that then?"
"1.8turbo"
"oh is that all!! mines a 2.5...guess ill come steaming past you.."
" but yours is a 2.5 mondeo lol"
"yeah well yous is a 1.8 obviously mine is quicker!"

NOOOO loser! 
grrr


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

k10mbd said:


> it bugs me SOOO much when people try to tell you that just because thier car has a bigger engine it MUST automatically be quicker! and have more power....
> 
> "what's you engine in that then?"
> "1.8turbo"
> ...


Lol!

I have had this before, it's amazing the amount of people that think the tt has a massive engine because it's a quick car. the dissapointment on their faces when you tell them it's a 1.8t


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They are right though :roll: Bigger is always better.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> I have had this before, it's amazing the amount of people that think the tt has a massive engine because it's a quick car. the dissapointment on their faces when you tell them it's a 1.8t


The opposite effect of this of course are those who think that putting a funnel from a cross-Channel ferry on the back of a car with a 1L engine makes it fast purely by making a small engine loud.


----------



## ryantt180 (Jul 29, 2010)

theres no replacement for displacement..... one way or another im sure it will be quicker!

dont ford use that 2.5 duratec V6 in the ST200? that in a car that weighs the same as a TT..... mmmmmmmmm would be close!

joking apart tho yeah it pisses me off too. my younger brothers 323ci bimmer coupe is quicker in his head! but whenever i leave him he didnt know we were racing! and wont even come out to play in the wet!


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

Actually, I get a lot of wows when I tell them about the small engine because they don't expect it.

friend: wow, how fast does that go?
me: 4.9s 0-60, 155mph eletronically limited top speed
friend: thats pretty fast, what does it have, v6 turbo?
me: 2.0 4 banger turbo
friend: ... WHAT? NO WAY. Thats the same thing in my Chevy Cobalt, wtf Germans?
me: Germans employed magical dwarves from middle earth to construct that engine out of enchanted obsidian forged with the fires of hell. I hear they pay well, full benefits, free ale and beard care kit.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

when i tell most people that are not into cars how much bhp n 0-60, top speed the tt has..and engine.. i normally get "you talk out ur asss"

LOL 
funny people..


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

freeman said:


> me: Germans employed magical dwarves from middle earth to construct that engine out of enchanted obsidian forged with the fires of hell. I hear they pay well, full benefits, free ale and beard care kit.


Such a stereotype. :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Size definitely is not everything......my 150 roadster was no slouch :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> when i tell most people that are not into cars how much bhp n 0-60, top speed the tt has..and engine.. i normally get "you talk out ur asss"
> 
> LOL
> funny people..


I spoke out my ass to my younger brother on Sunday when he tried sticking his 2.2 vectra in my boot on the motorway.down into third and left him for dead.when he got to mine he did hold his hands up and call himself a tit tho


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

wul said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> > when i tell most people that are not into cars how much bhp n 0-60, top speed the tt has..and engine.. i normally get "you talk out ur asss"
> ...


LOL it's the BMC that did it buddy 

Charlie


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

i never realised this, but it just clicked, everyone i tell it has a 1.8 engine are all so shocked! what were they expecting? the v6 lump ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

techfreak said:


> i never realised this, but it just clicked, everyone i tell it has a 1.8 engine are all so shocked! what were they expecting? the v6 lump ?


Well, the car looks good so it must have a V6


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Shhh man had it all today! A friend with a merc (ml) is certain that because he has a v8 it is Defo faster and my engine is only a 1.8 so it can't possibly be quicker than his "real engine" and he has now had his cat taken off so I am defo slower blah blah blah blah even tho our old celica could keep up with it lol!!!

Mega rant!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Does he realize that his tank weighs over 2.1 tons? :lol: :lol:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

well i did try to thow some stats out there  but his is still quicker... 

and a mechanic told him, so as i am not a mechanic and a girl i MUST be wrong!


----------

